# BN-20 vs Go X-24PC - I don't want to make an $8000 mistake



## Swamibob (Apr 21, 2015)

I am new to this forum, but I have been lurking and reading a lot about the BN-20 printer. I am not 100% sure this is the right forum but I found other questions about the BN-20 here and do not see a forum for wide format printer/cutters. If this is not the right place hopefully a moderator can move it where it belongs 

I am starting a small business from home so I was looking at the BN-20 for the quality and built in cutter to save space. I plan to do heat transfers to t-shirts and also other garments and hopefully some sign work and maybe smaller car graphics. I saw the video on youtube comparing it to the murtoh 628 and showing how much faster the 628 is even with having to transfer to a vinyl cutter since the murtoh only prints. That got me thinking about how much nicer the extra 5" of print space would be on a 24"printer so I did some more searches and found a comparison between the BN-20, 628, and Go X24P. The X-24P looks like it has good specs as well, and can be outfitted with a built in cutter for $8000. That is when it becomes the X-24PC with the C designating the cutter. They bundle it with flexiSign 10.5 software, so other than that i'm not sure if it includes any other RIP software or how the profiles are for it. I know the Roland has that aspect covered so I'd like to hear from someone who has or know about the support from Graphics One one their printers.

The problem is, I can't find hardly any information about it, no real reviews or good info. Has anyone on here seen it, bought one, or heard good or bad things about it? Even though it is $1000 more than the BN-20, getting the 24" VS 18.9" i would think would be worth the extra money, not to mention that is it probably faster. The specifications say:

24-inch 4 color eco-solvent roll-to-roll printer
• Upgradable contour cutter for all-in-one print and cut system
• User-friendly control interface
• High resolution imaging up to 1440 dpi
• Fast printing speeds up to 200 sq ft per hour in 8 pass high quality mode
• 4 color CMYK channel EPSON printheads
• Optional contour cutter upgrade After printer only purchase
• Optional cutter provides cutting speed up to 15-inches per second with cutting force up to 300 GF
• Uses GO EcoColor ink--offers brilliant, saturated colors with pricing 50% less than competitor
• Includes stand for easy mobility
• Includes a set of four 220 ml GO EcoColor eco-solvent CMYK ink cassettes
• Perfect for garment transfers, signage, decals, banners, window cling graphics and more
• Includes FlexiSign 10.5 software
• 1 Year Warranty

They also sell the ink quite a bit cheaper than for the BN-20. It can be bought by the 220ml for $39 and by the liter for $95. 

I am completely new to the game and just came across the BN-20 from looking around youtube after I found out how much the dtg printers cost which was what I originally thought would be the way to go.

I hope it's ok if I post a link to the review I found Mutoh VJ 628 Full Pricing vs Mimaki, Roland and Graphics One ~ GO Buzz & Quick News

Here is the place I found selling it. 

X-24PC 4-Color EcoSolvent Printer and Cutter | 24" - Graphics One - Printers - Products

The problem I am finding is there are no youtube videos or any reviews even at the places that are selling the printer and I don't want to buy a piece of crap that I am going to have a lot of problems out of or no software or profile support.

Sorry this post ran on quite a bit, I just don't want to make an $8000 mistake.

Rob


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi rob. I would have to advise against the machine you are looking at. There is a reason rolands are expensive. Support, dealers and readily available parts. I will try to give you a little advice. First if you want to do things with cars the 20 inch roland bn20 is quite small. It would be good for heat transfer material for clothing. If your budget is 7 or 8 k you can find a nice used roland 30 in versacamm in that price range. Have you ever used a vinyl cutter before? If not, why not buy a roland gx 24 vinyl cutter to start with to get your feet wet. They are pretty bullet proof and have a high resale value if you like cutting vinyl and weeding and want to step up to a printer plotter. I have a roland gx 24 and it is pretty much a tank. I also have a roland vp300 printer plotter and their is a lot more maintenance with anything with ink. It is a tank as well and people on this forum would be able to help you with it. The one you are looking at is some off brand and you would be at the mercy of whoever sold it to you. Alot of people on here are familiar with roland son here and could offer help. I have nothing against the roland bn20 but I always seem them being sold and people are always complaining they wish they would have purchased something bigger. If you want to do car stuff minimum 30 and optimal 54 in. If you have any specific questions feel free to ask

Steve

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## fxmaster (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a 54" roland and run mostly 30" vinyl. 
You need to remember you will need to laminate I order to have a decent product to sell without dealing with complaints all of the time. Prints need film lamination. 
A sticker without lamination is very thin and too hard to apply without application tape.
So you need a laminator to match. I have a 44" seal.
The best bang for your buck will be a used 30" roland printcut . They are pretty much bullet proof and easy to fix if something does come up.
At 7k you can use it for a few years and sell it for 5k.
Take the easy road don't take the complicated road to make your workload more difficult every day. Trying to save a few bucks in this business is just not worth it in the long run.

When I first started I bought a Chinese vinyl cutter and a week later I had to resale it and get a real machine. They look the same but the difference is night and day from software to the machine.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

For t shirts in that budget range I recommend DTG with the Spectra 3000 or Neo 3 with a pre treat machine. I'm not a fan of the BN 20 for tshirts. Weeding sucks and the prints feel like plastic. Definitely not the same as printing a t-shirt with DTG.


----------



## Swamibob (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses.

Smacity,
I have checked out the gx-24 and it looks like a great machine. The only problem is I really want to be able to print more custom detailed graphics. The real application for that seems like mostly school jerseys and more simple lettering. And signs. It certainly would be a less expensive way to get into it though.

fxmaster,
I didn't realize all bumper stickers needed to be laminated. I thought since roland says their ink is good for up to 3 yrs it would be fine without extra uv protection. I had no idea it would be to thin and flimsy to work as is for some of the stuff. If I am doing some jobs on a smaller roll, are any of the cheaper laminators like you can get at an office supply store good enough for small items?

marzatplay,
I was under the impression that some of the heat transfer materials available we a lot thinner and had more of the screen print feel to them. It seem like a lot of people are using solvent printers for doing heat transfers to t-shirts. I looked at the spectra 3000, but it said that the white ink was for experienced users. That sounds like code for it's a pain in the *** and you are going to have a lot of problems with it. Without it, you can't print on black shirts right?

I am leaning towards a used 30" roland now, it's just you cannot use the metallic ink with them can you? What model do you think I could find used in the 8k ballpark? Are you thinking something like the SP-300i? Do you guys know the best forums/or dealers to look for used equipment like this?

Rob


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

for light colored garments some of the print solvent material is very thin. For dark garment I would have to agree. The hand is fairly heavy and cannot compare to dtg or screenprinting. I would check out the neo III and the spectra both quality products and would be great entry into printing tshirts. Definitely get a pretreater for dark garments spraying by hand in very inconsistent. A roland versacamm is great for alot of thinks canvas prints, stickers, car graphics. I think they are great for putting full color graphics on tote bags, koosies, and performance apparel. In my opinion they are weak for cotton and cannot compare with dtg. So pick your preference. If you are primarily do cars a versacamm. If primarily apparel dtg or screen printing. If you buy used from a dealer it will be a pretty penny. I bought mine from craigslist so I could go see it and play with it. I would not look to ebay for a purchase on something like that without being able to see it. Go to one of the iss shows and you will be able to see demos of all the main types of printing; DTG, DYE SUB, printer plotters. I am going to try canvas printing with my versacamm because I have yet to find a material for dark shirts that does not feel to heavy.

Good luck

steve


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I forgot. Metallic ink is supposedly a pain like white ink and is ultra expensive. I would stay away from that until you are more experienced. Like white on printer plotters, the metallic is only for signs and is not recommended for apparel.


----------

